# is this mice mix ok?



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Ok i've made my own mouse mix up and was wondering whether it would be suitable or not before i ordered it all? 
Most of the ingredients i am buying from http://www.ratrations.com

As my base im using...
5kg of flakes and grain No1 which contains:
•20% Flaked Barley
•20% Paddy Rice
•10% Groats (bakery grade)
•10% Flaked Peas
•10% Flaked Wheat
•10% Whole Wheat
•10% Buckwheat
•10% White Dari (milo)

5kg of Flakes and Grains - Geriatric and Kidney Support Plus No3 which contains:
Whole Barley 10%
Flaked Barley 10%
Flaked Maize 10%
Whole Maize 5%
Soya Flakes 5%
Flaked Peas 10%
White Dari 10%
Mixed Millet 10%
Paddy Rice 15%
Buckwheat 10%
Seed Mixture 5%

Then my extras...
100g of fennel seed.
1kg of white milley spray
250g dried mixed herbs (does not give ingredients list)
Then a little bit of burns brown rice and fish dog food
And some rabbit food (brugess supa deluxe, fruiti or naturel)
Some wild bird seed
A mix of low fat/low sugar cereals e.g ryvita, weetabix bitesize

Does this sound ok?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the fish dog foos high quaility? What do the ingredients say?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That sounds like a very nice mix to me. Burns is good dog food. I don't think you need rabbit food or cereal though, there's nothing in them that isn't in the other, higher quality food you're giving them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok i wont add the rabbit food or cereal. The burns dog food contains: Whole grain brown rice, ocean fish meal, peas, oats, chicken fat, sunflower oil, seaweed..not sure if this is ok to add? even if i did add it, it would only be a small amount as my mice are a bit on the chubby side  but thanks i can order everything now and not have to worry about giving them all the wrong food as this is my first attempt at making my own mix! x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Burns food is good, your mice will be fine on that 

Sarah xxx


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

oh and i also forgot to add that im giving them a supplement, Tiny Animal Essentials - Dr. Squiggles which contains:

•Vitamin A 266,666ius
•Vitamin D3 33,333ius
•Vitamin E 666mg
•Vitamin C 1600mg
•Vitamin B1 (thiamine)
•Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)
•Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine)
•Vitamin B12
•Biotin
•Vitamin K
•Choline Bitarate
•Folic Acid
•Limiting Amino Acids
Minerals include:

•Selenium
•iron
•Cobalt
•Manganese
•Copper
•Magnesium
•Zinc
•Sulphur
•Sodium
•iodine

as im feeding this to my rats i thought i might aswell give some to my meece! x


----------

